# stem stiffness/ easton ec 90



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

I am in the market for a new stem and weight is a concern but not at the expense of stiffness. The EC 90 stem is reasonable light (they list 130-135 grams as carbon stems don't tend to get much heavier as they get longer) and seems super stiff. It is also fairly new with the redesign as well as attractive. Does anyone have any experience with the stem or reasons why it would be a bad choice? I would be looking at a 110mm, I am 5'10"/ 170lbs.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*the price..*

Doesn't make sense to me to pay $250 for a carbon stem that's no lighter than aluminum. Do you need the 80 degree angle to get your bars low enough?

My current favorite is the Ritchey 4-axis. Very attractive with the minimal face plate. Just as light and often only $60-70 on E-bay. The Ritchey comes in an 84 or 73 degree angle. The 84 will produce an additional 7-8mm of bar height.


----------



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

I agree. Just say no to overpriced carbon products.


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

I understand the overpriced carbon concern and have always been an aluminum stem and bar user. I do not plan on changing from my aluminum bars, but I have been given the oppurtunity to pick up one of the EC90 stems through a credit that I have. It is still money, but it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

the zipp stem is light, and nice and stiff. its comparable in weight to the ec90 (135-150 dep on length). its a little cheaper too. not sure if you could get one with the credit. might be able to pick up a set of zipp carbon bars. they are real nice


----------

